# Solved: JPEG files on disk won't play on dvd player..



## raffikki

A friend has a digital camera but no computer.

I copied his photo's to my laptop and then burnt a disk for him, but he tells me that it (the disk) doesn't play on his dvd player  
I tried it on my own dvd player and it works fine.

Is there another way of burning these photo's to disk that he can then veiw?


----------



## wilson44512

what kind of disk did you use? ask him to check his manual an see what kind of disk it will use. some dvd players will only use certain disk. my dvd player will play DVD-R. but wont play DVD+R. why i have no idea.


----------



## raffikki

Thanks for the reply wilson44512 

I used a TDK CD-R Gold Disk
I will ask him what the manual, for his dvd player, says.


----------



## thecoalman

Besides the type of disc compatibility issue reading jpeg's is an option on DVD players although most do. You can check both here, videohelp.com/dvdplayers , or have him check the manual for jpg compatibility. It may just be someth9ing as simple as the folder structure... there's no specification for jpg's and some players are different.

Disc type issues aside to create a DVD that will play on any DVD player you have to autho it, for slideshows I would suggest Pro Show Gold.


----------



## raffikki

I finally got my friend to bring his manual for his dvd player into work today and in it, it says that it doesn't read jpeg only Video CD Format.
Is there an easy way of putting jpg files into/onto Video Cd Format??
My laptop has a CD Burner but not a DVD Burner, does that make any difference?


----------



## cwwozniak

See if any of the CD burning software you all ready may have on your computer supports putting together and burning a VCD Slideshow onto a CD. If you don't have anything that will do it, a Google search for the words *VCD slideshow freeware* may find a suitable application.


----------



## wilson44512

maybe something from here will help you?

http://www.snapfiles.com/downloadfind.php?st=VCD+Slideshow+burner&action=s&search=Find+it&lc=1


----------



## raffikki

Thank you both for your suggestions 

I am d/ling "ImageToAVI" now and hopefully I will be able to figure it out...lol

Hopefully it doesn't require a DVD Burner!


----------



## raffikki

Now I'm more confused than ever 

I looked at the link you supplied wilson44521
The second program in the list was/is "ImageToAVI", which it says:



> ImageToAVI allows you convert a collection of image files (BMP, JPEG, and GIF) into an AVI movie slideshow, that can be used to create a DVD or VCD


I made the .avi file but when I tried to play it using Windows Media Player I get a pop-up window that says


> Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file


I then d/led "WinAVIVideoConverter" thinking that might help because it says it


> WinAVI Video Converter is software for video conversion. By using our product, users are released from the limitations and difficulties of video formats. It can support almost all formats of video including AVI, MPEG1/2/4, VCD/SVCD/DVD, DivX, XVid, ASF, WMV, RM, QuickTime MOV, Flash SWF. Also, it allows you to burn to VCD/SVCD/DVD. A powerful AV compress engine can complete a whole AVI movie conversion and burn it to DVD just in 1 hour. You can enjoy the film with your home & PC DVD Player.
> 
> * AVI to DVD
> * AVI to MPEG
> * *AVI to VCD*


But When I try to convert the avi file to VCD I get


> Can't decode this file! Maybe the file is broken or the relative decoder is not installed


Surely it can't be this hard to do what I'm trying to do  

All I want to do is put these jpeg files in disk so that my friend can watch them 

Am I really this stupid


----------



## cwwozniak

I am not familiar with either program but you might want to start by finding out if you had a problem with converting your pictures to an AVI or if you need some type of additional Codec. Can you play either of the sample ImageToAVI output files that can be downloaded as Zip files here?

http://www.aswsoftware.com/products/imagetoavi/samples.shtml


----------



## raffikki

I am d/ling the first file, from the link you supplied, now 

Will let you now what happens either very soon or same time tomorrow.

Thanks for the on going help


----------



## raffikki

Hi again cwwozniak 

After d/ling the file and being able to view it I realized where I was going wrong with ImageToAVI.
I was trying to put all of my friends photos in to one avi file, which turned out to be 4GB in size! 
2GB is the limit. 
I have to make a few different files.

I don't suppose you could tell me what to do next?
Do I need to use the other program, WinAVIVideoConverter, to convert avi to vcd?
Do I just burn the avi files onto a disk or do I convert them and then burn them?


----------



## cwwozniak

I would have to guess that unless the manual for our friend's DVD player says it can play AVI files on a CD, you will need to convert the generated AVI file into a VCD using additional software. According to the product page for ImageToAVI, the software will, _"quickly convert a list of image/picture files into an AVI video. That video can then be loaded into your favorite DVD authoring program and burned to disc."_.

WinAVIVideoConverter is a $29.95 commercial program that sounds like it may do that for you. I am not sure what kind of limitations the software has during the free evaluation period. A quick Google search did not find any totally free software for creating VCDs.

Did the ImageToAVI documentation give any hint as to if a 2 GB AVI would have any chance of fitting onto a 680 MB CD-R using any VCD authoring software?


----------



## raffikki

I'm sorry it's taken me so long to reply.

First off I have copied the photos into avi file that is just under 2GB and the used WinAVIVideoConverter to make a movie file. This file fits onto a CD.
Big problem is that the trial version of WinAVIVideoConverter leaves a big add on each photo.
I made 3 different cd's for my friend.
1. an avi file
2. a movie file
3. a video file
to see which his dvd player will play.

I have found another program that seemes perfect 

Photo2VCD Studio

This program does everything I want EXCEPT for the fact that when I click "Burn" the program freezes.


----------



## raffikki

I'm going to mark this solved 

I realized I have "Windows Movie Maker" and make the movies with that.
I downloaded a trial version of "Aurora Video Converter VCD SVCD DVD Creator" and although the program hangs and doesn't actually burn the cds, if I shut down the laptop and restart, the file HAS been successfully made and then I burn it to disk using "RecordNow"

Definitely not the "Right" way to do it, but the end result works perfectly and the quality, in my opinion, is almost perfect


----------

